# pkg upgrade works differently on two different servers 11.4



## Yev (Dec 7, 2018)

Can someone clarify (please) strange behavior pkg-upgrade(8) on two different servers:

```
HOST1 $ uname -a
  FreeBSD host1 11.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Sep 27 08:16:24 UTC 2018     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
  
  HOST1 $ cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 
       # $FreeBSD: releng/11.2/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 333474 2018-05-10 23:58:33Z gjb $
       #
       # To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
       # create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
       #
       #   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
       #   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
       #
       
       FreeBSD: {
         url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
         mirror_type: "srv",
         signature_type: "fingerprints",
         fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
         enabled: yes
       }

  HOST1 $ cat /etc/make.conf
        # added by use.perl 2012-08-15 14:40:50
        #PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
        # added 2013-09-26 portupgrade problems
        TAR=/usr/local/bin/bsdtar
        WITH_PKGNG=yes
        DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=apache=2.4
        WITHOUT_X11=yes
        NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=yes
        
        # added 20150819 OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
        OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
        
        # added 20150918
        #DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.18
        DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.20
```


```
HOST2 $ uname -a
  FreeBSD host2 11.2-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p5 #0: Tue Nov 27 09:33:52 UTC 2018     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
          
  HOST2 $ cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 
        # $FreeBSD: releng/11.2/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 333474 2018-05-10 23:58:33Z gjb $
        #
        # To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
        # create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
        #
        #   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
        #   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
        #
        
        FreeBSD: {
          url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
        #  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/release_2",
          mirror_type: "srv",
          signature_type: "fingerprints",
          fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
          enabled: yes
        }

  HOST2 $ cat /etc/make.conf
        #PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python3.6
        #DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=3.6
        DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python=3.6 python3=3.6
        
        #added 20181125
        WITH_PKGNG=yes
        WITHOUT_X11=yes
        NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=yes
        OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
```



On both servers I use this command to upgrade all ports:
`portmaster -L --index-only | egrep '(ew|ort) version|total install' > /tmp/PMAST`/bin/date +\%Y\%m\%d` ; cat /tmp/PMAST`/bin/date +\%Y\%m\%d` ; pkg upgrade`

On HOST1 everything is OK, but on HOST2 there are no upgrade does not occur...

What other *.conf files should I check?

Thanks in advance!

---
Yev


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2018)

Your locally cached repository data might be out of sync; `pkg update -f`


Remove `WITH_PKGNG` from make.conf, it's useless on 11.x. It was used during the transition period on 8.x and 9.x. From 10.0 and onward it became useless, they don't have the old package system.  

While you're at it, remove the whole lot from make.conf. None if it is used when you use packages.


----------



## Yev (Dec 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Your locally cached repository data might be out of sync; `pkg update -f`
> 
> 
> Remove `WITH_PKGNG` from make.conf, it's useless on 11.x. It was used during the transition period on 8.x and 9.x. From 10.0 and onward it became useless, they don't have the old package system.
> ...




Thanks for your reply, but It does not help me:


```
(11:50:43 <~>) $ pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01  
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.8MB/s    00:01  
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32579 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.


(13:15:32 <~>) $ pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.


(13:16:21 <~>) $ vi /etc/make.conf

#PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python3.6
#DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=3.6
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python=3.6 python3=3.6

#added 20181125
#WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=yes
OPTIONS_UNSET=X11


(13:17:18 <~>) $ pkg upgrade      
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.




(13:17:52 <~>) $ mv /etc/make.conf /etc/make.conf.orig

(13:18:23 <~>) $ pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
(13:18:57 <~>) $
```

What else I can check?



This is ports for HOST1 

```
(13:25:21 <~>) $ cat /tmp/PMAST20181207
        ===>>> New version available: lame-3.100_2
        ===>>> New version available: perl5-5.26.3
        ===>>> New version available: nettle-3.4.1
        ===>>> New version available: p5-Carp-Clan-6.07
        ===>>> New version available: sqlite3-3.26.0
===>>> 541 total installed ports
        ===>>> 5 have new versions available
```


and HOST2:

```
(13:23:59 <~>) $ cat /tmp/PMAST20181207
        ===>>> New version available: libuv-1.24.0
        ===>>> New version available: pkgconf-1.5.4,1
        ===>>> New version available: portmaster-3.19_18
        ===>>> New version available: protobuf-3.6.1,1
        ===>>> New version available: boehm-gc-7.6.8_1
        ===>>> New version available: icu-63.1,1
        ===>>> New version available: jpeg-turbo-2.0.1
        ===>>> New version available: libnghttp2-1.35.0
        ===>>> New version available: lsof-4.92.b_1,8
        ===>>> New version available: opencv-core-3.4.1_11
        ===>>> New version available: opus-1.3
        ===>>> New version available: pciids-20181113
        ===>>> New version available: perl5-5.26.3
        ===>>> New version available: pixman-0.34.0_1
        ===>>> New version available: tesseract-data-4.0.0
        ===>>> New version available: xerces-c3-3.2.2
        ===>>> New version available: apr-1.6.5.1.6.1_1
        ===>>> New version available: avahi-app-0.7_2
        ===>>> New version available: bash-4.4.23_1
        ===>>> New version available: binutils-2.30_6,1
        ===>>> New version available: docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1
        ===>>> New version available: gdbm-1.18.1
        ===>>> New version available: gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_2
        ===>>> New version available: glib-2.56.3_1,1
        ===>>> New version available: gmp-6.1.2_1
        ===>>> New version available: gnutls-3.5.19_1
        ===>>> New version available: gtkmm24-2.24.5_1
        ===>>> New version available: harfbuzz-2.2.0
        ===>>> New version available: libSM-1.2.3,1
        ===>>> New version available: libX11-1.6.7,1
        ===>>> New version available: libdrm-2.4.96,1
        ===>>> New version available: libffi-3.2.1_3
        ===>>> New version available: libgcrypt-1.8.4_1
        ===>>> New version available: libgpg-error-1.32_1
        ===>>> New version available: libidn-1.34_1
        ===>>> New version available: libidn2-2.0.5_1
        ===>>> New version available: libtasn1-4.13_1
        ===>>> New version available: libunistring-0.9.10_1
        ===>>> New version available: libva-2.3.0_1
        ===>>> New version available: m4-1.4.18_1,1
        ===>>> New version available: mesa-libs-18.1.9_4
        ===>>> New version available: mpc-1.1.0_2
        ===>>> New version available: mpfr-4.0.1_2
        ===>>> New version available: nettle-3.4.1
        ===>>> New version available: p5-Error-0.17027
        ===>>> New version available: p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.060
        ===>>> New version available: py27-certifi-2018.11.29
        ===>>> New version available: py27-openssl-18.0.0
        ===>>> New version available: py27-pathlib2-2.3.3
        ===>>> New version available: py27-pygments-2.3.0
        ===>>> New version available: py27-pytz-2018.7,1
        ===>>> New version available: py27-setuptools-40.6.2
        ===>>> New version available: py27-pygments-2.3.0
        ===>>> New version available: py27-pytz-2018.7,1
        ===>>> New version available: py27-setuptools-40.6.2
        ===>>> New version available: py27-sqlite3-2.7.15_7
        ===>>> New version available: python36-3.6.7
        ===>>> New version available: readline-7.0.5
        ===>>> New version available: sqlite3-3.26.0
        ===>>> New version available: tiff-4.0.10
        ===>>> New version available: webp-1.0.1
        ===>>> New version available: apache-xml-security-c-2.0.2
        ===>>> New version available: apache24-2.4.37
        ===>>> New version available: autoconf-2.69_2
        ===>>> New version available: bind-tools-9.12.3
        ===>>> New version available: bison-3.2.2,1
        ===>>> New version available: ffmpeg-4.1,1
        ===>>> New version available: gcc6-6.5.0_2
        ===>>> New version available: gettext-tools-0.19.8.1_1
        ===>>> New version available: git-2.19.2
        ===>>> New version available: gmake-4.2.1_3
        ===>>> New version available: help2man-1.47.8_1
        ===>>> New version available: libarchive-3.3.3,1
        ===>>> New version available: libtool-2.4.6_1
        ===>>> New version available: open-vm-tools-10.3.0_1,2
        ===>>> New version available: subversion-1.11.0
        ===>>> New version available: tesseract-3.05.02_3
        ===>>> New version available: texinfo-6.5_2,1
        ===>>> New version available: wget-1.20
===>>> 309 total installed ports
        ===>>> 79 have new versions available
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2018)

You're mixing a latest ports tree with a quarterly package branch.


----------



## Yev (Dec 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You're mixing a latest ports tree with a quarterly package branch.


So, how I can fix it?
BTW, I commented `release_2` line with # long time ago, when I change to 'quarterly' (as it works fine on HOST1)...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2018)

Use a quarterly ports tree or the latest package repository. Both will need to be the same or else you can get a lot of version differences.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 7, 2018)

If there's a ports tree the pkg version is using the ports index to check if the package is out of date but when you try to upgrade it will use the remote repository which you have setup to be "quarterly" and it will tell you that your packages are up to date.

you can check this by doing this:

Update your ports tree to the latest using
`portsnap auto`
Then check the packages version against the latest ports intex using
`pkg version -v`
and compare the result against the remote repo which is configured to use quarterly branch using this command
`pkg version -vR`

if you are going to use only packages then you don't need portmaster(8). the pkg(8) is all you need.


----------

